
Hospital Gowns to Paper Couture: The Origins of '60s Disposable Dresses - prismatic
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/from-hospital-gowns-to-paper-couture/
======
taejo
Collectors Weekly has consistently interesting articles on a wide variety of
topics. The collections themselves are often only a starting point of an
investigation into an aspect of history - whether it's pop culture, fashion,
weapons, or medicine. A lot of HN might like to add it to their RSS feed.

------
will_pseudonym
This reminds me of the clothing made out of flour sacks in the Great
Depression[0].

[0] [https://www.littlethings.com/flour-sack-
dresses/](https://www.littlethings.com/flour-sack-dresses/)

